# Need advice on carpenter ants



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Drione dust would be a good strategy-however it is a lot of work, but it will create an environment toxic to insects in the voids for a long time. Using baits for carpenter ants is really hit or miss, usually doesn't work-sounds like you're having success with bait, though.

The fact that you are finding dead ants is a good sign. Any treatment using repellent insecticides, which is most over the counter ones, including drione and spectracide could move the ants, but it could also solve the problem. Again, the dead ants are a good sign. 

Using termidor outside (non-repellent) around the house perimeter, high and low, has a better chance of colony elimination over several weeks. Carpenter ants send foragers to the outside, even though the nest may be inside, thus slowly picking up the termidor.


----------



## Antmadness (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for response. I can't seem to get termidor. Im in NY but the CT distributor said you need a double license to purchase. Is there a substitute. Realize this is a BASF product and believe there are patent restrictions so far. What I seem to be killing are the forages. I believe once the nest realizes they aren't getting a enough food supply the queen will continue to reinforce her forages troops by laying more eggs. Guess you can't starve the buggers out right? Thanks Madness


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The state of NY is not helping us at all here; my next 2 choices are Phantom and Arilon, both unavailable in NY. These two and Termidor are non-reprellent which make them valuable tools for ants and roaches. 

My next two choices will have the following active ingredients: 
1) Imidacloprid; non-repellent
2) Bifenthrin; repellent

Both are off patent restriction and can be found under various brand names. I urge you to get the concentrate and mix it with water yourself. Much cheaper and gives you more flexibility. 
Bifenthrin is repellent, but at lower doses it doesnt seem to repel in a negative way. We've used it a lot for all ants prior to Termidor and Phantom.

Another consideration: I always try to operate "above the table" but if I have to "deal below the table" I will in order to get the job done, providing that the benefit is worth the risk, therefore my question: Do you know anyone out of state that can get Termidor for you? Termidor is head and shoulders above all the other choices, with Phantom showing in a strong second place.

Since you have had success with your bait, you may want to consider some of the gel ant baits. The strategy behind non-repellent insecticides is that they will track it back to the nest; strategy behind baiting is much the same in that they will bring it back to the nest. If they feed strongly on the bait you can get colony elimination that way.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Yup....imidacloprid also in Dominion 2L. I used it for subterraneans. Works great. Good also for ant/etc. Go for it. Oh....more reasonably priced than the highly touted termidor.


----------

